# leicester uk



## breakthewall (Feb 15, 2012)

hi guys anyone from leicester?


----------



## Mich123 (Feb 10, 2012)

i live near leicster :yes


----------



## Mich123 (Feb 10, 2012)

i havent come across any/heard of any in leicster :|


----------



## breakthewall (Feb 15, 2012)

hey how are you? yeah i think its just us haha, you been a memeber long?


----------



## Mich123 (Feb 10, 2012)

im good thanks how are you?,sorry i wasnt much help,^^ no ive been a member since this month,what about you?


----------



## Amygdala123 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Im from Leicester too. Don't suppose you know if there is any social anxiety group here in Leicester?


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

hey whats up?


----------



## breakthewall (Feb 15, 2012)

hey guys, great to see other people from around the leicester area on here


----------



## silent treatment (Feb 26, 2012)

*hi*

From west mids..not so far from leicester


----------

